# Help Needed With Dwa T's



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok so heres the thing...

Seans mate who lives in poland wants to send some t's over to england, to a work mate of seans, but this mate needs to know if any of these are dwa. I dont know anything about t's and am just trying to make sure no dwa t's come through

these are the names i have been given
psalmopoeus irmina
brachypelma smithi
vagans 
grannostola rosea,
lasidora parahybana,
phormictochtilus murinius
aphonopelma seemanni


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

from what ive been told, there isnt any DWA T's, but i dont have a DWA so i might be wrong


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

There are definitely *no* tarantula species on the DWA list.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope as Far as i know, there is no DWA T's just spiders


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

o right cool lol

so there are no spiders in england that can kill you?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

not wild....unless its been released


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

no no lol i mean there are no t's that can kill? Ahh well told ya i knew nowt about t's lol, thanks everyone


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

There are no T's whose venom has been reported to be fatal or dangerous to humans, however, _Poecilotheria sp_. have a very potent venom for a T and if you read up on some of the bite reports they can have systemic effects lasting quite some time, in a couple of cases muscle cramps up to a year after the bite, and there is no accounting for individual sensitivity either. Don't get bit is the best advice


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

ok so now iv been told they are not all t's, anyone know what they are from the names? Iv been told one is a funnel web :censor:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

post the scientific names and we'll tell you. Funnel webs of the genus _Atrax_ are a definite DWA species........ as are _Latrodectus _sp. _Loxosceles_, _Phoneutria_ I think _Sicarius_ are on there too............

bugger it, here's the relevant section from the updated DWA list

*INVERTEBRATES*
*Spiders*
Ctenidae of the species of the genus Phoneutria: Wandering spiders
Dipluridae of the species of the genus Atrax: The Sydney funnel-web spider and its close relatives
Lycosidae of the species Lycosa raptoria: The Brazilian wolf spider
Sicariidae of the species of the genus Loxosceles: Brown recluse spiders (otherwise known as violin spiders)
Theridiidae of the species of the genus Latrodectus:The black widow spider (otherwise known as redback spider) and its close relatives.​


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

cheers hun, i posted the names in my first post


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Please be aware, when they talk about " the genus Atrax : the Sydney Funnel-Web spider and it`s close relatives ", the "close relatives" belong to the genus Hydronyche, also DWA animals.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Are that all the dwa spiders names? thanks everyone 

il write them all down and give him the names.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

DOH!
psalmopoeus irmina Venezuelan sun tiger
brachypelma smithi Mexican red Knee
Brachypelma vagans 
grammostola rosea, Chile Rose
lasidora parahybana, Brazilian Salmon Pink
phormictochtilus murinius (??) I think you mean _Pterinochilus murinus_, Orang Bitey Thing, Usumbara Starburst baboon
aphonopelma seemanni


All common T's, and nothing really untoward.The only "problem" child may be the OBT, very quick, very highly strung. _L parahybana_ is a hair kicker and grows up to 10" across, good display spid tho'. _P irminia_ are bloody quick too, nice looking spids.


----------



## Rob123 (Jan 29, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> not wild....unless its been released


there is a species of widow that lives wild down south. been recorded bites as far up as brighton, i think it was. the woman would ofdied if not for anti venom.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Rob123 said:


> there is a species of widow that lives wild down south. been recorded bites as far up as brighton, i think it was. the woman would ofdied if not for anti venom.


Crikey, didnt know that


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

tigersnake said:


> Hi all,
> Please be aware, when they talk about " the genus Atrax : the Sydney Funnel-Web spider and it`s close relatives ", the "close relatives" belong to the genus Hydronyche, also DWA animals.
> All the best,
> Brian.


Hi Brian,

The issue of Hydronyche bring on the DWAA is a bit unclear, the wording used in the schedule is ambiguous:

*Family *_Ctenidae: _
The genus _Phoneutria. _
Wandering spiders. 
*Family *_Hexathelidae: _
The genus _Atrax. _
The Sydney funnel-web spider and its close relatives. 
*Family *_Sicariidae: _
The genus _Loxosceles. _
Brown recluse spiders (otherwise known as violin spiders). 
*Family *_Theridiidae: _
The genus _Latrodectus. _
The widow spiders and close relatives. 
*Scorpions *
*Family *_Buthidae: _All species. 
Buthid scorpions. 
*Family *_Hemioscorpiidae: _
The species _Hemiscorpius lepturus. _
Middle-Eastern thin-tailed scorpion. 



Whilst it appears to include Hydronyche (which it should in my view) it may not. For example not all Theridiidae are scheduled. Only took government 5 years to conduct the review, but still managed to leave ambiguities – marvellous.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Chris,
Yes, I agree, the wording is ambiguous. I was at the Australian Museum in Sydney 5 years ago, and all their species of Funnel- webs were under the genus Atrax, when I drew their attention to this, they said they would get round to changing it one day, but they were very busy.
I think when it is your job to educate people, you have a responsability to get the facts right.
I take it, that, if you asked your council if you could keep, say, Hydronyche formidabilis, you would be told you would need a DWAL
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Rob123 said:


> there is a species of widow that lives wild down south. been recorded bites as far up as brighton, i think it was. the woman would ofdied if not for anti venom.


False Widow.

One of which I have


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Their is no member of the Theraphosa (Tarantula) family which is DWA. However their are *spiders* that are DWA.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh and from what ive seen their is nothing that is DWA on your list.


----------

